#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Show us your snake.

## terry57

OK punters,  here is Terry's money shot. This is my one and only encounter with a king cobra. This photo was taken on Koh Phangan in 1989 and its a 4.5 meter monster. Check the tracks from a D 9 doser for scale. Photos talk and bullshit walks so show us your photos of big snakes and bullshit stories need not apply. :Smile:

----------


## terry57

:Smile:

----------


## slimboyfat

next you picked it up by its tail whilst yelling 'crikey'?

----------


## dirtydog

Did you ever see that old whickers world show from the 60s, this Aussie guy used to catch these great big snakes by the tail, he would then swing them slowly back and forth, then he would crack them like a whip, the snakes head would fly off, it was great  :Smile:  don't suppose it is politically correct anymore to do that sort of thing though, foking brilliant way for killing the bstard things though  :Smile:

----------


## Happyman

The whip cracking technique is used for all snakes - Totally out of order as most are harmless tree snakes etc - just leave them alone and they will piss off ! Snakes like humans about as much as humans like snakes!!!!

----------


## MeMock

Oh goody, does this mean I can post my two snake picccies that all the regulars have seen and bore the pants of them again?

----------


## dirtydog

> does this mean I can post my two snake picccies that I stole off the internet


Probably  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

This is my mate the vet out on a station when he came across  this bugger sniffing around.



This snake likes drowned wallabies (kangaroo)



These twoare stolen from the internet




and this is my brother in Thailand with a pet snake.

----------


## dirtydog

> and this is my brother in Thailand with a pet snake.


He has lots of teeth, is that normal where you come from  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

I think he was just warning the snake not to try anything.

It is widely known that I got all the good looks in the family  :Smile:

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ What kind of snake is your friend holding, MM?

----------


## terry57

The snake with the wallaby is a burster and the one with that dude is a bottler.

Excuse me Mecock,

Whats the chances of getting your brother off to the dentist. ? 

He near on scared that snake half to death I'd say.  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Jet, I think it is just a python.

----------


## corvettelover

cuddly pet

----------


## bkkmadness

> ^ What kind of snake is your friend holding, MM?



Burmese Python I think.

----------


## cimboc

Don't have any pictures but the other day we took a real clown to hospital after being bitten atleast 3 times on the wrists while trying to catch a venomous brown snake. Problem was he was well boozed and I think he thought his reflexes were faster then they actually were...funny how grog does that to ya  :34: 
He survived but was bloody crook at the time  :Shocked1:

----------


## HermantheGerman

> 


The snake turned into a stick ?  :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

CAn somebody copy and link the Burmese python from my thread last year. I cna't be bothered.

----------


## gusG

I thought this was good until I saw them other monsters.

----------


## friscofrankie

In case someone wanted to actually see the pic...  :Wink:

----------


## gusG

AHHH That looks bigger.

----------


## AntRobertson

We had one at our house recently.  But given the size of some of the ones of here I'm almost to embarrassed to post a pic of it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## DrAndy

I know Ant, never mind, size isn't everything

----------


## AntRobertson

^Indeed.  It's how you use it.

And in this case it was used by the gardener eating it.

----------


## Bobcock

My son at the age of two was sitting on my sister in laws doorstep.

She look at him and focused past him to see a rather large rock python crawling directly towards him

We have a video of the snake, I shall try to capture a pic of it, cos i know my bullshit story won't be believed.

----------


## MeMock

Snakes are great for vermin control  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

^ poor kitty! 






> But given the size of some of the ones of here I'm almost to embarrassed to post a pic of it.


KW is never embarrassed!

----------


## kingwilly

deadly bugger this one was!

----------


## DaveRobin

Thai believe that if you dream of snakes, love is on its way. Don't tell the missus.

----------


## DrAndy

OK Herpetologists (sounds nasty)

what sort of snake is this, please?  it was about 1.8m long

in our woodpile until flushed out, beaten up and then BBQ'd




a head shot, as they say



it is prob very common but I can't find it in my book

----------


## Norton

> it is prob very common but I can't find it in my book


Looks like one of the many subspecies of Kukri.

----------


## DrAndy

yes Norton, thanks, it does

but my book says that the longest type is 115cm, this one was 170cm

maybe I should get a bigger book

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Thai believe that if you dream of snakes, love is on its way. Don't tell the missus.


Must be a phallic thing.

----------


## JoGeAr

*Python devours family's chihuahua*


Wednesday Feb 27 10:00 AEDT


*By ninemsn staff* 
A distraught north Queensland family threw chairs at a 5m python in a fruitless attempt to stop it devouring their pet chihuahua. 
The snake stalked the silky terrier-cross late Monday night, eventually settling down to consume the dog on the veranda of Daniel Peric's Kuranda home as his two horrified children watched, _The Cairns Post_ reported. 
When snake experts arrived to remove the non-venomous reptile, all that could be seen of the dog was its tail and back legs. 
"We'd had the dog about five years, so it was part of the family," Mr Peric said to the newspaper. 
The family lost its pet guinea pig and cat to hungry snakes in the last month. 
"These pythons used to feed on wallabies but now they feed on cats and dogs in suburbia," Australian Venom Zoo owner Stuart Douglas told _The Post_. 
"This python actively stalked their dog." 
"They'd thrown chairs at it to try to stop it, but it had already eaten the animal," he said. 
Mr Peric is now frightened snakes will hurt his children, aged five and seven. 
"We have ducted air-conditioning. Call it paranoia, but my big fear is that a snake will get in there," he said.

----------


## kingwilly

*Snake's wallaby meal*

    Thursday, February 28, 2008

*Darren Cleland could not believe his eyes when he saw this monster python on the banks of the Barron River west of Cairns.*
 The former Cairns councillor was at his rural property at Bilwon last month when he heard a neighbour's dog barking and rushed down to the water's edge to find the snake devouring a full-size wallaby with a joey in its pouch.
He estimated the python was at least 5m long.
"We were more amazed than anything that a python could get its mouth around an animal of that size," he told _The Cairns Post_ last night.
"We've seen a few snakes but never anything this big."
Mr Cleland said the experience was a good lesson for his children to be wary of all snakes. 
"We figured if it could eat the wallaby, it could easily eat our five-year-old."


Cairns - Australia | News, Accommodation, Tourism, Attractions, Sports, Events - All about Cairns, Queensland, Australia.

----------


## kingwilly



----------


## Dalton

It aint in my back-yard (thanks fok for that) but it's one big mother-snake... :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> It aint in my back-yard (thanks fok for that) but it's one big mother-snake...


It's in the fish tank eating all the food you pour in there everyday.  No wonder the fish aren't growing. :Razz:

----------


## Lady Hawk

No pics but i had three snakes in my garden over the last few months one was orange, one red and black and one big silver bugger.
I don't mind snakes but the scorpions freaked me out a bit.

----------


## Silent Ninja

> It aint in my back-yard (thanks fok for that) but it's one big mother-snake...


WTF is that? Is it dragging a small wilder beast?

----------


## MeMock

Wallaby. Photo taken in the NW of West Aust.

----------


## MeMock

A WOMAN who survived an extraordinary crocodile attack has been killed by a snake.

Respected ecologist, feminist and renowned author Val Plumwood - who described her death roll with the giant saltie as "terror, terror, terror" - was found dead on her wilderness property. 

The species of snake responsible for her death was still unknown last night. 

Dr Plumwood, who was 67 when she died, was attacked by a crocodile while birdwatching from a canoe in Kakadu in 1985. 

A territorial male charged the canoe, probably mistaking it for a rival. 

Dr Plumwood shouted "go away" at the croc, lent up and clambered on to an overhanging tree branch. 

The croc jumped up and wrenched her out of the tree. 

The university academic said she thought she was going to die as the saltie went into a death roll with her clamped in its jaws. 

But, for an unknown reason, the crocodile let go and Dr Plumwood found the water was shallow enough for her to stand up in. 

She pulled herself back into the tree - but the croc again exploded out of the water and grabbed her. 

And again it let her go. 

Dr Plumwood sttaggered out of the water and crawled up a 2m mud bank, blood pouring from hideous wounds to her upper legs and pelvis. 

She slithered down the bank twice before reaching the top. 

Dr Plumwood dragged herself through the bush for a couple of hours. 

It was dark before she was found by a rescue party. 

"I was alive," she said. "Against all expectation, I was alive." 

Even as Dr Plumwood was being driven to Royal Darwin Hospital, she begged her rescuers not to hunt down and kill the crocodile that nearly killed her. 

She said the animal was only doing what it was genetically primed to do. 

"As I began my 13-hour journey to Darwin, my rescuers discussed going upriver the next day to shoot a crocodile," she said. 

"I spoke strongly against this plan. 

"I was the intruder - and no good purpose could be served by random revenge." 

Dr Plumwood is believed to have died at her bush retreat near Canberra on Thursday. Her body was discovered on Saturday.

----------


## November Rain

Does anyone know of a website where you can enter details of a snake & get an idea what it was? The ones I've checked out have great long lists, but I've got no idea what subspecies to look under - all I know is it wasn't a cobra or a python. Had one in my garden yesterday, about 2m long, grey banded body & yellowish face with 'sunburst' markings radiating from the eyes. Got some pics, but not really good enough to identify it with. Anywhere I can go & check? Cheers.

----------


## bkkmadness

Have a look through this site NR, might help you it covers a fair amount of Thailand's snakes.

Snakes common

----------


## JoGeAr

Hope it wasn't one of these. Nasty.

Snakes of Southeast Asia : Amphibious Sea Snake - Laticauda colubrina

Scroll through it the site. You may recognise the culprit.

----------


## November Rain

Thanks guys, but, nope can't find him. None of the pics are good enough to post, but I was wrong about him being banded - the stripes on his body were horizontal. Can't find him on those sites. He seemed placid enough - just looked at me & when I didn't try to hurt him, eventually slithered away.

----------


## mrsquirrel

I used to be mates with a fella called Sky from Jamaica or Monserat . Lived down in Leicster. Would go to visit him and have to sit around his apartment with his two sodding massive pythons slithering about. 

Used to batter my head.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I used to have a nutter of a gf who had a royal python (amongst other exotica). It was probably the most boring pet in the world, as it never actually did anything. It may as well have been dead.

----------


## Eliminator

I have 4 cobra skins in my freezer, still can't find anywhere to get them tanned.

----------


## Whiteshiva

I get these in my garden from time to time - always on the run.  Have explained to my boys that they are not to be messed with.  I don't want to kill them, but I have tried to fill in holes and cracks in the perimeter wall, where I suspect they seek refuge.  Been about 6 months since I last saw one - which doesn't mean squat, since they are difficult to spot even on a sunny day.

Also get the odd tree snake, which I think is a very cool and beautiful species.

----------


## good2bhappy

Very nasty
Cobra?

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Very nasty
> Cobra?


Very cute - yes, cobra.  Completely harmless if you leave it alone.  Keeps rats and frogs away, too.

----------


## Texpat

My little patch of heaven is no more  :Sad: ...



About 5:00 p.m. today as my wife was getting ready to go to market on her putt-putt, our dog Yako chased a snake up a tree. My wife yelled for me to come quickly, there was a big snake.

I shrieked like a schoolgirl, jumped up on a chair and wet my pants. After a few deep breaths, and a trip to the toolshed for a long-handled spade, I chased the fcuker out of a tree. It slithered into a drainage pipe directly under where my neighbor is standing in the photo.

I told my wife to watch for it to come out one end as I rattled a length of bamboo in the other. She wanted no part of that and ran for the neighbor for help. We finally scared it enough that it did a runner (is that possible?) out the neighbor's end and he clubbed it good.

He said it wasn't poisonous and if I didn't want it, he could trade it for a bottle of lao khao. I certainly didn't want it and wonder if I'll ever walk barefoot through my lawn again.  :Sad:

----------


## Scooter

Had this coming over the wall into my garden about an hour ago.
Quite safe its a Painted Bronzeback. A tree viper.
I took the photo hanging out of the window as they freak me out still.

----------


## jandajoy

Hmmm. We had a lot of snakes on the Cape in Far northern Queensland. I taught in Kurranda ( see previous post) and we also had loads in various remote communities in the NT. One thing I learnt was NOT to chase, attack or antagonise the bastards. Kepp an eye on them but leave them be. Eventually they'll clear off. If, as I've experienced, you've got a King brown in the girls toilets and 30 primary school girls dying for a piss, get an expert to remove it. Attacking it with a spade can lead to disastrous results. 
Just a bit of advice from some one who's made the mistakes.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Just a bit of advice from some one who's made the mistakes.


^You got bitten in the tongue?

----------


## Chong Boy

Not sure if this is true or coincidence but a friend in the village had snakes come every few days but we never got any pics.
He hated them and he heard that they are scared of geese so he bought a couple of geese, then had one snake 2 days later and none since then! 6 weeks later and snake free now.

I read on google that goose shit burns snakes skin if they come in contact with it so maybe works  :Confused: 

Only down side is he has to hose down his drive 3 times a day, you wouldn't believe how much shit can come from 2 birds!

----------


## November Rain

No pics. Both my camera & mobile phone are on the blink.  :Sad: 

One of my paraplegic dogs (all 6 sleep outside in cages) was barking last night. Yelled at her to shut up & eventually she did.

Went to change their bedding this morning & in the cage of the newest & smallest of them were two very large chunks of shed snakeskin. I reckon I could have fit my forearm inside them easily - perhaps even my upper arm. Near another cage was another chunk. From the size & colour of the skin, I reckon it was a python. My poor, wee dog spent some of last night with a fecking huge snake in her cage with her!!!!  :Sad:  Luckily she was completely untouched and seemed fine. Think it must have been using the bars of her cage to slough off the skin. Eeeeuurrrggh!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

snake slithered past me yesterday, right down the middle of the road, around 2 and a half metres in length, by far the biggest i have seen here so far.

not sure what it was, but didn't look like anything poisonous, quite a flat shaped snout, brownish markings.

----------


## bkkmadness

Your dog was lucky, as I recall after a skin shed snakes are very hungry and ready to feed.

----------


## November Rain

^ Don't say that. I don't know where it went. It might come back. I've just been looking at that website you posted earlier, Maddy & it says pythons common to my area eat warm blooded mammals up to the size of a German Shepherd.  :Sad:

----------


## good2bhappy

Anyone know what this is?

----------


## JoGeAr

A white box with a red X in it?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

looks like a blue screen to me, i don't even get the white box.

lazy hotlinking good2be.

----------


## Travelmate

> ^ Don't say that. I don't know where it went. It might come back. I've just been looking at that website you posted earlier, Maddy & it says pythons common to my area eat warm blooded mammals up to the size of a German Shepherd.


Not a bad thing really. :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy



----------


## good2bhappy

it made one hell of a noise!

----------


## Travelmate

^ describe the noise...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

it's a cobra isn't it?

----------


## jandajoy

How do I post a WMV of a bit of a snake.?

----------


## jandajoy

Or can I email to someone to post?

----------


## good2bhappy

i THINK IT IS A KING BY THE SCALES ON THE HEAD
The noice was a realy weird cross between a hiss and a dog snarling!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

hissing cobra.

where was that taken?

----------


## good2bhappy

over the garden wall!
Minburi

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I think king cobras make a loud hissing sound and the head looks very kingish.

did you get a look at the rest of its body?

----------


## Mr Pot

> did you get a look at the rest of its body?


Next time pick it up and make it pose for us  :rofl: 

Fok sake CMN would you get much closer  :Smile:

----------


## good2bhappy

LOL CMN No way!

----------


## good2bhappy

The noise chilled my blood!
Taking the pic I was shitting myself
it was only a few feet away

----------


## Loy Toy

I have posted this picture on another thread but here you go again.

These 2 were at it for over an hour with no eventual winner.

An obviously non venomous snake and a really pissed of Dookgar.

----------


## good2bhappy

looks like it bit off more than it could chew?

----------


## Mr Pot

Found this by a river near Mae Wang, Chiang Mai - no clue to what it is but definatley not venomous.

----------


## good2bhappy

reticulated python?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

a python of some kind.

----------


## Mr Pot

^ I would have thought python too, it's got fantastic patterend skin (or scales what ever the term is)

----------


## bkkmadness

Burmese Python.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Burmese Python.


what's it doing in Minburi?

----------


## good2bhappy

illegal immigrant?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

apologies, the python was in CM.

----------


## jandajoy

This is worth careful scrutiny.

----------


## jandajoy

Damn doesn't seem to work.........



HELP ...............

----------


## Nawty

Looks like reticulated python.

The forst one posted by MM is an olive python me thinks.

I had a 12 foot carpet python pet in Darwin, kind of the company mascot as we had a tour company and he lived in the office.

One day out of his cage he latched his huge gob onto my leg. Funnily enough I did not feel it and only knew what happened when someone shouted and the pool of blood forming around my foot.

As for the whip cracking, yes not politicaly correct now days, but i had done it a couple of times as a young buck. One time was with an 8ft king brown we put in the bosses swag one night.

----------


## jandajoy

> Damn doesn't seem to work.........    HELP ...............


Working for you ?????  Not for me.

----------


## jandajoy

Still don't work........ Help.   :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Does it work yet?????? :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Come on people help me out. How do I get this MWV (whatever) to work?

----------


## gusG

Yeah, it works, sort of. But for such a small file, it took forever, I gave up twice, then I  thought I'd have another look, good ending.

----------


## bkkmadness

Download the file and play it in winamp.

I can't watch it on the screen in TD either.

----------


## jandajoy

So what should I do?

Can I email it to someone, and they post it. It's good.

----------


## Eliminator

> Originally Posted by good2bhappy
> 
> 
> Very nasty
> Cobra?
> 
> 
> Very cute - yes, cobra.  Completely harmless if you leave it alone.  Keeps rats and frogs away, too.



Bout the same as a mussie terrorist, you can leave both of them alone and they will still bite you if you disagree with them.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by Whiteshiva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by good2bhappy
> ...





> Show us your snake.23-09-2008 08:07 PMEliminatorCobra sweet, about as sweet as the mussie terrorist and doesn't matter if you leave either alone, they will still bite you if youdisagree with them.


Looks like the resident village idiot is out on the streets again. He is afraid of snakes, muslims and loud noises, but loves bikers in black leather outfits and men with silicon breasts in long dresses.  :Smile: 

And should he happen to give you a red, please try to be compassionate, forgive him and do not retaliate. Instead consider it as a little reminder of how fortunate you are to be in good health and of a sound mind, and not some pathetic little looser struggling through life with a twisted mind and a serious mental condition.

Had you been a nice person Ellie, I would probably pity you, but as thing are, I prefer to think of your condition as karma at work..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Eliminator

ws, not scared of snakes that's for sure, caught many before even as a kid. DO respect them and give them there space as they do deserve it. This is very unlike muslim terrorists that I have NO respect for and think that there is NOWHERE on this planet that they should be allowed to exist. Tired of all the pc nutters in the world saying that we should try and understand these SUB humans.

Loud noises, what ones are you talking about? Is it the gunfire that the people hear down south when they are trying to get to school or to a Wat or to trim rubber trees? Or is it the sound of the boards and steel being swung at you just because you're a non-muslim teacher. Or maybe you're talking about the sound of a large blade coming before your head is cut off. Is it the bombs going off when all you're trying to do is run a business and you don't happen to close on the day these lowlifes tell you to?  Got to be a bit more specific here so I can judge. 

 Given the choice, I would trust the snake.

----------


## Whiteshiva

I really wish you would make up your...oh, well - never mind...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Eliminator

ws, and I guess you can't answer questions can you? I have a mind so I don't need to make one up. You, on the other hand, don't seem to have one, so have to make yours' up so you can pretend to show some kind of brain function. Please let us know when you have at least 2 brain cells to rub together, God knows you haven't shown that to anyone else as of yet.

----------


## MeMock

This is a cut and paste from the police news from tomorrows edition of my former paper.

"Police attended another 000 call this week indicating a female
person with a knife in the community behaving in an agitated
manner.
Upon arrival at the scene police ascertained the woman in
question had discovered a snake on her property and was chasing
it with a knife with the intent to kill it.
Police believe the woman was eventually successful in her
quest."

----------


## Eliminator

MM, Seems she killed WS off as he's not responding any further. Just further proof of his lack of brain material. It's so unfair to have a fight with an unarmed person (would say "unarmed man", but then he's just a pc nutter, so doesn't qualify). 55555

----------

